# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Methadon wirkt bei Chemoresistenz

## meni.li.

Endlich mal nach langen Recherchen ein Lichtblick.

Nachricht eines SHG Leiters :

Bei einem Betroffenen im fortgeschrittenen Stadium: 

"Chemo mit Taxotere , Nach Zugabe von Methadon , zeigt wieder Wirkung"!


Ich hoffe noch genaueres zu erfahren.

klausi

----------

